# Electric pressure cooker power cord socket melted



## miamicuse (Nov 13, 2011)

I have a Cusinart electric pressure cooker. After dinner yesterday I removed the power cord from the wall receptacle, and the other end of the cord which is a female plugs into the cooker's bottom. That end has a melted slot.



















Does this mean I need a replacement cord? Or does it mean there is something wrong with the cooker itself that caused this problem?


----------



## jimn (Nov 13, 2010)

Like he male end on the pressure cookers is damaged as well. This looks like some arcing occurred the last time it was used. Either the cod was not seated tightly on the connection or there was direr in the end of the cord that caused an loose connection. Either way, you need a new cord and you should inspect the male end on the cooker for damage. If it's superficial it can be cleans up but it may have arced bad enough that you will not get a tight connection and the problem will repeat itself. You may need to replace the male connectors on the appliance


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

It may also be wise to inspect or replace the outlet, wire connection and check the appliance for amp draw.


----------

